# update on a B13 sentra in the making



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

http://members.cardomain.com/rollinon17sentra 

the first pic is the most recent one 

enjoy and gimme some feed back :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks really hot..should get a tsuru conversion in the front to make it look even hotter !


----------



## SR200 (Feb 2, 2004)

YOU SHOULD GET THE TSURU HEADLIGHT CONVERSION AND TAILS 
YOUR CAR WILL LOOK SOMETHING LIKE MY RIDE CHECK IT OUT

http://members.cardomain.com/sr200


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

It would look better if you got rid of the underbody kit, thats ricey as hell


----------

